# mamma mia



## l'automne

Ciao
J'ai une question. Je veux savoir la signification d'une tournure ou d'une phrase italienne. Mais peut-être bien je l'écris incorrectement.
 Je vous m'excuse pour cela.

"mamma mia" qu'est-ce que signifie?

Merci


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Donnez le contexte…*
> Le contexte et les exemples sont cruciaux en linguistique. Où avez-vous  lu l'expression ? dans un roman ? un journal ? un document scientifique?  Ou bien avez-vous entendu cette expression quelque part ? à la  télévision ? à la radio ? lors d'une conversation avec un ami ? Ou alors  quelle idée voulez-vous exprimer et dans quelles circonstances ? Quel  est le sujet général ? Si votre question concerne un passage d'un  ouvrage écrit, le titre, l'auteur et la date peuvent être utiles. Les  phrases qui précèdent et suivent la partie pour laquelle vous avez  besoin d'aide apportent souvent un éclairage utile ; donnez-les si vous  le pouvez et, le cas échéant, mettez un lien vers le texte complet.



Il faut que tu donnes du contexte, tu as la phrase entière s'il te plaît?


----------



## l'automne

Franchement,  seulement je l'ai entendu mainte fois sans que j'aie un texte quelconque. 

Merci quand même.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour L'automne,
Alors, il y a beaucoup de chances que ce soit une simple interjection qui marque l'étonnement, l'admiration, la surprise. Littéralement, cela signifie "Maman à moi !". On peut la rendre en français par "Mon dieu".
(Comme répondu en PM )


----------



## STE-EI

è un'esclamazionedi stupore o sorpresa usata quando non è educato o approppriato usare espressioni più forti o con contenuti religiosi


----------



## hakdz

Quant à moi, je pense qu'un bon équivalent est 'oh là là', tout simplement (même si l'expression 'mamma mia' est un peu enfantine à mon avis; la version adulte serait 'madonna!', qui par contre - bien que ce ne soit pas une expression très 'forte' - pourrait en choquer certains).


----------

